# Eddie Alvarez Wins Again. Captures Bellator LW Title



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*It looks like Eddie Alvarez is continuing to dominate the LW world of MMA with another impressive victory on Friday against the always dangerous Toby Imada.

This makes Eddie Alvarez victories out of 8 of his last 9 fights and puts his overall record at 18-2.

Along with this victory he was also crowned LW champion of Bellator Fighting Championships. With his contract up atm it is anyones guess if he'll stick around to defend it. 

It looks like Eddie has just become the hottest free agent on the market.*


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope he either goes to Strikeforce or the UFC...if he's even going anywhere that is.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I think he'd destroy any LW roster that he goes to.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He was a lot of fun to watch on those Dream shows, I wouldn't mind if he went back on those but he could have some really exciting fights in the UFC plus meet some tough submission artists.


----------



## hebaj (Jun 25, 2008)

The better fights for Alvarez are outside of the UFC.

Competing in DREAM and defending his title in Bellator is a tough enough schedule. Rumours are "JZ" will be competing in the next Bellator LW tourney.

Penn, Sanchez and Florian are the only interesting fights in the UFC. The likes of Maynard, Sherk, Guida, Fisher and Edgar are unskilled hacks.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

hebaj said:


> The better fights for Alvarez are outside of the UFC.
> 
> Competing in DREAM and defending his title in Bellator is a tough enough schedule. Rumours are "JZ" will be competing in the next Bellator LW tourney.
> 
> Penn, Sanchez and Florian are the only interesting fights in the UFC. *The likes of Maynard, Sherk, Guida, Fisher and Edgar are unskilled hacks.*


Wow, you just clearly showed how ignorant you are.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Bellator is starting to sound like the shit. From the exciting KO's to the unbelievable submissions to the new veterans they are signing.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I would love to see him come to the UFC. That would make some great fights. I am a fan of his even though how he shaves straight down between his eyebrows kind of creeps me out a bit...High Definition lets you see some amazing shit in interviews lol




Davisty69 said:


> Wow, you just clearly showed how ignorant you are.


Isn't that the truth...


----------



## hebaj (Jun 25, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Wow, you just clearly showed how ignorant you are.


These guys are allowed to flourish in a UFC LW division barely dripping with any talent. If Sanchez hadn't have moved down the division might have died a slow death after the Penn/Florian fight.

The likes of Maynard and Guida are anti-fighters.

Sherk is a reformed anti-fighter, now parading as an crap amatuer kick-boxer, if that.

Edgar has some talent, though would get eaten up in Japan.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Like I said, you clearly show your ignorance.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

yeya, eddie alvarez is the man.
I'd acually like to see him go to the ufc because then he can get the recognition he deserves from north american fans, and he will deffinatley be a top contender, alot of good fights for him.
But i do have a feeling Affliction will offer him some absurd amount of money, maybe to fight horodecki, which isnt a bad fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I am pretty certain we will see him on the Strikeforce roster if for no other reason than to clear out his EliteXC contract responsibilities.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

J.P. said:


> I am pretty certain we will see him on the Strikeforce roster if for no other reason than to clear out his EliteXC contract responsibilities.


when Elite xc went under werent thier contract all up for renegotiation.
If alvarez didnt want to he wouldnt fight for strikeforce, like kimbo did


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

mmawrestler said:


> when Elite xc went under werent thier contract all up for renegotiation.
> If alvarez didnt want to he wouldnt fight for strikeforce, like kimbo did



It has to be a mutual decision between the fighter and the org. Kimbo wasn't just allowed to leave, I beleive Coker was pretty much obliged to not cater to Kimbos desires financially and his status quo per card and fights slated for.

Now Eddie is a different story and I think Coker will work harder to have him under the banner. I'm pretty sure he'll fight for Strikeforce.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

J.P. said:


> It has to be a mutual decision between the fighter and the org. Kimbo wasn't just allowed to leave, I beleive Coker was pretty much obliged to not cater to Kimbos desires financially and his status quo per card and fights slated for.
> 
> Now Eddie is a different story and I think Coker will work harder to have him under the banner. I'm pretty sure he'll fight for Strikeforce.


Oh ic that makes sense


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont think he needs to leave bellator. He should stay and defend that belt and have them build the organization around him. 

That or go back to Japan. He doesnt have many interesting fights in the UFC (take BJ out and the division is really weak) or any other US organization at that. Doesnt really make sense to go back to Japan bc he did fight Hansen, Aoki, Kawajiri...That is why I say stay at Bellator. Thought he would probably make the most in Dream


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd like to see him make some big money. I think he's earned it.


----------

